# FOUND (unfortunately deceased) white kitten, Kidderminster



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

On my way to work this morning I seen what I thought was a little rabbit that had been killed by the road but upon closer inspection it was found to be a very young, snow white kitten, approximately 4 - 6 months old. 
The poor little thing had no collar or anything so I didn't know what to do and thought that sending a few posts around might help locate his/her owners. 
I found him on Bewdley Hill/Kidderminster Road on the way towards the Wet Midlands Safari Park... 
I'd like to let the owner know so at least they can stop worrying, I'm really sorry for your loss ): if it was one of my boys, I don't know what I would do ):


----------

